# New layout is up and on a new server!



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey everyone, welcome to the new layout and new server. 
Looks like some people will need to re-register (as did i have to) but I think it will be well worth it as the site grows, it will become a great community.


Admin


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Great work, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## kidgotgame (Apr 18, 2011)

cool looks great


----------

